

Show HN: Guff, all the SASS framework you'll ever need - thekenwheeler
http://kenwheeler.github.io/guff/

======
thekenwheeler
If anyone has any suggestions or recommendations, I'm all ears. This is brand
new, hope I covered everything.

------
srgpqt
Similar projects you probably know about already:

[http://bourbon.io](http://bourbon.io)
[http://neat.bourbon.io](http://neat.bourbon.io)

They appear to be available through both Rubygems and Bower.

~~~
thekenwheeler
All the bourbon/compass/etc stuff is great, but it's so full featured that
it's too much at times. With this, I aimed to take the best stuff, the shit I
actually use day to day, and make a super lightweight and easy to wrap your
head around framework.

